# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Show us ya rimfire bunny rigs

## dannyb

Hey varminters, I have finally got my rimfire bunny rig sorted just the way I want, so I'm keen to see what everyone else is using.
My rig:
Marlin 917
Greystone suppressor 
Olivion 4-16x44 AO tracker
Lightened trigger 
Nylon polymer bipod
Maxtoch 2x scope mounted for night missions
Deadly accurate and really nice tool to use. 



She's a fairly hefty rig but hey it's not an alpine rifle

----------


## mimms

HMR?

----------


## dannyb

> HMR?


Indeed  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hotbarrels

I'll bite ……..




BSA Martini in .17HMR with Burris Black Diamond 4-16




BSA Martini in .22LR




10/22 with Bunny Buster suppressed barrel

----------


## Tommy

Love the BSAs

----------


## csmiffy

@Tommy same here @hotbarrels I had a project in minde to get an old BSA and have it converted to the 17wsm.
Too many other projects I haven't finished yet and need my mate over the hill for the machining, plus buying a barrel so cant see that one happening.

----------


## quentin

.22lr Tikka T1x 16" barrel. DPT suppressor, March 2.5-25 x 42 scope. Area 419 20MOA rail with bubble level, Timney 2 stage trigger, Atlas bipod. Maxtoch 2X wired light.

Yep, not the cheapest rig, but I don't mind spending on my most used rifle. The scope never gets past 6x when hunting, but the additional magnification gets used when the missus uses it for punching holes in paper.

----------


## Ground Control

Got to like the Tikka  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cordite

JW 15 .22LR with standard small factory suppressor.  

Russian 2.5x 1st gen passive night vision with active IR illuminator option on its right side.  Top heavy, needs carry handle.

----------


## mimms

> Got to like the Tikka


I'm normally not one for black, or synthetic, but that looks pretty trick

----------


## dannyb

Loving all the rimfire rigs keep em coming lads, clearly I'm gonna have to take some better pics as mine look like poos

----------


## Ben Waimata

Ok I'll lower the tone here with low tech low price well used farmer gear! Here's my old 10/22 I've had from new 35 years ago, with a used trademe choate synthetic stock and an Ebay trs-25. I used BX-15 for years but now have to go with coupled BX10. I mainly shoot hares in establishing tree blocks, I consider 22lr marginal for hares so usually pull the trigger twice every shot which works for me.  I've seen hares take out 1000 seedlings in a single night so a few extra rounds of 22lr are a small price to pay. Probably should have a 22mag for hares. I had intended to move this rifle over to E and get some 25 round mags for multiple hares, too late now.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> ...Probably should have a 22mag for hares...


2 rounds of 22lr still cheaper than 1 of .22mag. 
BTW I really like your rig!  I've had almost the exact thing in mind for a while.  I'd only chop a few inches off the front end (down to 16") and add a suppressor.

----------


## Marty Henry

Here's mine kinda the same as bens, ati dragunov stock, with a piece of split alkathene as an extra cheek riser. The clip on the barrel is for a spotlight. Dont know the brand of scope but its been on the rifle for enough years to get sunburnt. Mil dot so holdovers are easy.
I too occasionally use a trimag but am not a big fan of it. For off hand shooting I find the stock way better than the original especially with the extra weight of the spot.
I guess this thread is really in the gutter now!

----------


## Cordite

> Ok I'll lower the tone here with low tech low price well used farmer gear! Here's my old 10/22 I've had from new 35 years ago, with a used trademe choate synthetic stock and an Ebay trs-25. I used BX-15 for years but now have to go with coupled BX10. I mainly shoot hares in establishing tree blocks, I consider 22lr marginal for hares so usually pull the trigger twice every shot which works for me.  I've seen hares take out 1000 seedlings in a single night so a few extra rounds of 22lr are a small price to pay. Probably should have a 22mag for hares. I had intended to move this rifle over to E and get some 25 round mags for multiple hares, too late now.


Got a bit of a Parachute US M1 Carbine look to it especially second photo.

----------


## Gibo

Where is the infamous @Dundee's 1200 yard rig?

----------


## oraki

> Where is the infamous @Dundee's 1200 yard rig?


It’s in a new dress now......only good for 200


Or 780Dd metres  :Wink:

----------


## mimms

> 2 rounds of 22lr still cheaper than 1 of .22mag. 
> BTW I really like your rig!  I've had almost the exact thing in mind for a while.  I'd only chop a few inches off the front end (down to 16") and add a suppressor.


You can chop em to about 12-14" without losing accuracy. The "fully supressed" ones from factory are just that.

This is 780mm without supressor I think.

----------


## Nick-D

This makes me want a 22 again, and a place to smash a few critters with it. Miss small game hunting

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Got a bit of a Parachute US M1 Carbine look to it especially second photo.


As far as looks go, I preferred it with the BX15. More practical too. Has anyone ever heard any reason why they banned 15rd 22 mags? Pure incompetence is my assumption, but was there actually a reason? Picture from days gone by.

----------


## Gerbs

The Tikka T1X guys..... how abouts bit of a review?

I'm buying a new rimfire (and another 223) with my confiscation money, and its either a T1X or its another self-built 10/22 with fancy parts......

----------


## Dama dama

> The Tikka T1X guys..... how abouts bit of a review?


Agreed, I reckon a TX1 in .17hmr would be quite good.  Would love to hear more about them.

----------


## Dundee

Here ya go @Gibo  :Thumbsup: 

Stirling 14p bolt action .22lr with 4x32 Nikko Stirling Hunts Master scope.

----------


## viper

I run three dedicated rabbit rigs though the Unique is semi retired and only taken out for the odd walk on warm summer evening..... still deadly . 

Marlin 917 in 17 HMR , accurate workhorse that runs better dirty than clean and isn't to heavy to carry to a spot and start carnage.
Unique , french semi auto, amazing little rifle, very very reliable ( 700 - 800 rounds before a jam ) and accurate.
Ruger 10 /22 , tweeted by Gundoc and despite my cynicism turned out to be a tack driver and a great  tool capable of a high work rate.

I have had a lot of other stuff over the years but after many many rifles for rabbits I have distilled down to these three.

----------


## quentin

> The Tikka T1X guys..... how abouts bit of a review?
> 
> I'm buying a new rimfire (and another 223) with my confiscation money, and its either a T1X or its another self-built 10/22 with fancy parts......


There are plenty of complimentary reviews online. 
I replaced a CZ455 with the T1x, mainly because I wanted my .22 to have the same ergonomics as my t3. The ability to share parts between the t1x and the t3 is handy. 
As for how it shoots - easily on par with the CZ, and I'm sure it will get better when it's broken in. Currently sub MOA with CCI subs.
The finish is better than the CZ, the magazines are much nicer, the trigger is better, especially when replaced with a 2 stage timney, and my Stug T3 stock fits perfectly. 
So far it's ticking a lot of boxes for me.

----------


## suthy

Here's my couple of rimfire bunny rigs

First the Savage 93r17 BTVS, this things is responsible for popping off aloooot of bunnies

And the CZ 452. This thing has also got it fair share of bunnies but TBH it really excels knocking off maggies and plovers :Grin:

----------


## Ground Control

> There are plenty of complimentary reviews online. 
> I replaced a CZ455 with the T1x, mainly because I wanted my .22 to have the same ergonomics as my t3. The ability to share parts between the t1x and the t3 is handy. 
> As for how it shoots - easily on par with the CZ, and I'm sure it will get better when it's broken in. Currently sub MOA with CCI subs.
> The finish is better than the CZ, the magazines are much nicer, the trigger is better, especially when replaced with a 2 stage timney, and my Stug T3 stock fits perfectly. 
> So far it's ticking a lot of boxes for me.



Totally agree ,
I bought mine because of the Familiarity aspect of my T3 , and the aftermarket availability of bits and pieces for the Tikka platform.
Accuracy is first class with standard velocity target ammunition , haven’t tried high velocity hunting ammo .
Feeds , functions beautifully, and the trigger is the same as the T3 , totally adjustable, but it does benefit from fitting a lighter spring .

----------


## Sideshow

> Here ya go @Gibo 
> Attachment 119892
> Stirling 14p bolt action .22lr with 4x32 Nikko Stirling Hunts Master scope.


Good old @Dundee running the GODFATHER of bunny rigs :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

> Here ya go @Gibo 
> Attachment 119892
> Stirling 14p bolt action .22lr with 4x32 Nikko Stirling Hunts Master scope.


That Stirling .22 has put pay to countless hares I shudder to think what you could do with a .17 and some better glass  :Pacman:

----------


## Wingman

CZ 455 Tacticoool trainer in .22lr with 16.5" heavy barrel

----------


## dannyb

> CZ 455 Tacticoool trainer in .22lr with 16.5" heavy barrel
> Attachment 119963
> 
> Attachment 119964
> 
> Attachment 119965


What's that do hickey on the side of your scope ? Nice rig btw love the stock

----------


## Wingman

Tactacam 5.0 scope camera.

----------


## Marty Henry

> That Stirling .22 has put pay to countless hares I shudder to think what you could do with a .17 and some better glass


Probably no better he is "as one with the gun"  in this case

----------


## tetawa

Walther .22, came to me threaded at full barrel length, have shortened to suit me. Have the same in .22 Hornet

----------


## Mr Browning

Ruger American .17 hmr



And of course the aging very trusty Mr Browning. (BL-22)

----------


## viper

@dannyb , have you put a trigger kit into your 17 Marlin mate ?

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb , have you put a trigger kit into your 17 Marlin mate ?


Not yet, have done pen spring mod, it's serviceable. I'll get a trigger kit when all the permit/nzpost shit settles down as no one in NZ has any trigger kits in stock.

----------


## Maca49



----------


## GWH

Had the CZ 452 American in 22lr out tonight. It has a synthetic stock off a silhouette model on it to keep the timber stock mint.

First time I've had the 22lr out for a while since getting the 17 Hornet.

The 22 with subs was the silent assassin this arvo tho and that's what this property called for.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Hey Hot barrels, Hows the old BSA single shot going , looks like my old Martini i had built by Alan Carr. Is she still a tack driver. MM

----------


## Shearer

17HMR brain surgery.

----------


## ebf

@Shearer CZ American ?

----------


## Shearer

> @Shearer CZ American ?


Yeah. Had it for a while now. Great little shooter.

----------


## ROKTOY

Marlin 917VS .17HMR heavy barrel. This fell in my lap a while back, It was too good a price to turn down. It needs a decent scope and a proper bipod, but other than a chip in the chrome on the bolt it is super tidy. 
Now I just need to find somewhere to stretch its legs a bit.

----------


## Danger Mouse

Thought I would see more semi automatic. 22 in this thread.

----------


## Hutch

This one's pretty good.

----------


## mudgripz

"b/a more accurate "

Not necessarily.  

Of about 100 sporter 22s I've tested off the bench firing four consecutive groups at 50m, to my huge surprise the most accurate standard barrel 22s are two Marlin 60 semiautomatics.  One averaged 0.29" over four 5 shot groups, and the other averaged 0.39".  With hunting ammos.  A 1997 60DL and a 2011 60DLX with microgroove barrels.  R93 on the Coast tells me he now has that 2011 60DLX and has won alot of comps with it. Not surprised -little precision shooters.  Most of the Marlin semis - have had about 7-8 different model types - will drop under 0.5" at 50m at best with favoured ammos.  

A bolt was best at 100m with a Norinco EM332 averaging 0.6" over four groups at 100m.

----------


## Hutch

The rifle is an original Bunny Buster from Christian in Nelson. It's bedded into a Boyds Evolution SS stock, which is a little short for me. The stock is laminated & plenty strong enough. I think the barrel is 12 inches + suppressor in a carbon sleeve. Christian told me he made them from Truflite barrels with a tight chamber. You have to keep it clean or the ejector doesn't always pull an unfired round from the chamber. the trigger has had some work & is reasonably light, but with a little creep. Those would have been shot at between 50-100 yards.
Used to use Winchester 40 subs but have found he CCI is more accurate in it.
It's a cool little rifle, great for possums & the boys enjoy shooting steel spinners with it.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> "b/a more accurate "
> 
> Not necessarily.  
> 
> Of about 100 sporter 22s I've tested off the bench firing four consecutive groups at 50m, to my huge surprise the most accurate standard barrel 22s are two Marlin 60 semiautomatics.  One averaged 0.29" over four 5 shot groups, and the other averaged 0.39".  With hunting ammos.  A 1997 60DL and a 2011 60DLX with microgroove barrels.  R93 on the Coast tells me he now has that 2011 60DLX and has won alot of comps with it. Not surprised -little precision shooters.  Most of the Marlin semis - have had about 7-8 different model types - will drop under 0.5" at 50m at best with favoured ammos.  
> 
> A bolt was best at 100m with a Norinco EM332 averaging 0.6" over four groups at 100m.


How did they compare with an Annie 54 ??

----------


## wsm junkie

After reading some of the guys long range rimfire exploits, I decided to put this together...



Ruger rimfire target .22lr
Tac vector 5-25
Burris 20moa offset rings
Hardy suppressor

It seems to like CCI subs



I had to zero at 65m as the scope bottomed out but that does give me the full elevation allowing me to get out to 290m.
Only victim so far was a magpie at 152m.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Pewpew! 
> Not a bad group except that one you dropped low and right


Yeh, that was the 1st shot then a steady right to left breeze came up for the rest of group....still pretty happy tho

----------


## northdude



----------


## Gerbs

@wsm junkie - what's your opinion on the Tac Vector scope?

----------


## wsm junkie

> @wsm junkie - what's your opinion on the Tac Vector scope?


Hey  @Gerbs its actually been quite nice for a relatively cheap scope. Ive had it on my lightweight carbon 300wsm for last couple years and its held up fine. Always held zero and dialled reliably.
Only negatives i can think of is the reticle is calibrated to 10x, optical clarity at 25x is a bit fuzzy but still usable and personally i wouldve preferred 50mm objective instead of 56mm.
Also they say they have 17mils of adjustment but this particular one only has 14

----------


## anothermous

Lithgow LA101 + VX-5HD.
Awesome rifle although a bit heavy (so it's a neverending search for a comfy sling and backpack mount)
Works great with cheap Federal Champion 36grn bulk ammo.

----------


## Seventenths

One of my bunny guns which I absolutely love... it just kills so well. 

CZ .455 American in .17 HMR with a vector optics scope.

----------


## anothermous

that M1 archer ok for bunnies @Seventenths ? Trying to decide if I will be ok with a wide beam M1 or do I need to cough some money up for something bigger.

----------


## Seventenths

> that M1 archer ok for bunnies @Seventenths ? Trying to decide if I will be ok with a wide beam M1 or do I need to cough some money up for something bigger.


M1 is perfect!

There small, lightweight, well built & throw out a whopping amount of light!

Battery life was sweet, it lasted me a good 3 hours before going flat but it wasnt on the whole time, turn on scan, shoot, turn off... walk a bit, repeat & you can change the power setting to suit!

----------


## res

bunny buster

----------


## Seventenths

My other two bunny shooters.

Ruger 10/22 which I had a bit of work done through "gundoc" who lightened the trigger and sorted out the jamming issue though as long as it's cleaned with a bit of lube it runs well.

I topped off the rifle with a Vector Optics scope which are great wee scopes and excellent value for money and I also swapped out the crappy plastic stock for a Magpul stock, they look weird but when you use one they feel great and in a couple of minutes I can shorten the length of pull for the kids!

The other rifle I have is a CZ 452 .22 LR which I bought a few years back as I always wanted a quality bolt action .22 and this one was stunning with its stock just sitting on the rack so home it came.







I put a little bit of "bling" on the CZ.

----------


## GWH

CZ 452 American 22lr wearing a synthetic stock from a silhouette model. On the raspberry orchard last night

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Great to see ya dressing em out GWH, will be beauty in the slow cooker  :Cool:

----------


## Hiawatha

I too expected to see a few more semis. Apparently under the new law you can have a pistol grip AR style stock on a 10/22. Ruger 10/22s are the new rifle that can be accessorised and blinged up.

----------


## northdude

It seems to be how the americans market stuff buy a rifle bike or something like that then spent heaps on accesories to try and get it to work properly or buy something else that doesnt need all the blingy shit

----------


## quentin

Not a rimfire rabbit gun, but a rabbit gun none the less. Diana PCP air rifle. .25 cal. Arken 4-14 scope, which is surprisingly nice (Cheers Ken at 55six). Chosen as it was one of a handful of scopes that has adjustable parallax that will go down below 10m.
Hits the .22 spinners pretty hard, so cannot wait to introduce this to the bunnies close to the house, and on the properties they won't let me onto with a .22.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not a rimfire rabbit gun, but a rabbit gun none the less. Diana PCP air rifle. .25 cal. Arken 4-14 scope, which is surprisingly nice (Cheers Ken at 55six). Chosen as it was one of a handful of scopes that has adjustable parallax that will go down below 10m.
> Hits the .22 spinners pretty hard, so cannot wait to introduce this to the bunnies close to the house, and on the properties they won't let me onto with a .22.
> Attachment 124094


What sort of velocity does it poke em out at?

----------


## quentin

> What sort of velocity does it poke em out at?


28gn pellet @920fps with the standard setting on the regulator. There's room to add a bit more velocity if I get to a position where 920 is not doing the job.

----------


## Synthetic

CZ452 American 22LR
Nikon Prostaff Target EFR 3-9x40
Hushpro RF2 Suppressor

----------


## Danger Mouse

So, cz or savage for a bolt 17hmr?

----------


## dannyb

> So, cz or savage for a bolt 17hmr?


I would  choose  the CZ over the Savage but to be fair my marlin is brilliant too and I've seen no reason to upgrade.

----------


## Danger Mouse

What scopes and reticles are you all running?

----------


## dannyb

I'm running an Olivion tracker 4-16×44 AO mildot
Its cheap but very effective,  never tried to work out the mildots as I generally don't shoot it much past 150 yards.
Might figure it out one day when I have time to play

----------


## GravelBen

> So, cz or savage for a bolt 17hmr?


Savage have a nicer trigger, and more accurate than the one or two CZs I've compared them with - but you can get better and worse examples of both of course.

CZ are prettier, better finished and handle really nicely.

Both are good options, might depend which qualities you value more and which one fits you best.

----------


## Seventenths

> What scopes and reticles are you all running?


I put one of these on my .17 HMR

https://www.vectoroptics.store/Fores...iflescope.html

Great scope, solid, good clear glass with 30 mm tube, very fine dot so i find it great for bunnies.

If you order to scope they come with their own scope rings which fit onto a picatinny rail but i had to order a set of dovetail rings in order for it to fit on my CZ.

----------


## dogmatix

Ruger 10/22 Target Lite .22lr in a PMACA chassis. With VX3 4.5-14 CDS and a DPT can.
Tikka T1x .22lr With VX2 and DPT can.

----------


## Danger Mouse

Has anybody used a savage a22? I'm looking for a semi suto 22 and trying to get an accurate one

----------


## The bomb

Get a marlin 795, plenty accurate and reliable little shooter.

----------


## chrome

I miss my old 917VSF
Hunting the golf course was civilised bunny shooting.
 150-180 yard head shots

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dama dama

> Get a marlin 795, plenty accurate and reliable little shooter.


Been thinking about getting one of these. I like the price!   Do they  cycle subs?

----------


## viper

> Has anybody used a savage a22? I'm looking for a semi suto 22 and trying to get an accurate one


Yes I had one of the new A22 Savage semi's , nice little rifle with a few good features and plenty accurate  however the rotary mag was a total piece of shit. Plastic and in my experience prone to failure with plastic lugs snapping off making the mag unusable and needing to be replaced. A major design fault in my opinion and enough to make me sell the rifle as a future failure was likely again.

Get a Marlin or a Ruger 10/22 , both shoot minute of rabbit quite comfortably .

----------


## Sasquatch

> Yes I had one of the new A22 Savage semi's , nice little rifle with a few good features and plenty accurate  however the rotary mag was a total piece of shit. Plastic and in my experience prone to failure with plastic lugs snapping off making the mag unusable and needing to be replaced. A major design fault in my opinion and enough to make me sell the rifle as a future failure was likely again.
> 
> Get a Marlin or a Ruger 10/22, T/C R22 or Bergara BXR, all shoot minute of rabbit quite comfortably .


Just added a couple more :-)

----------


## chrome

Thats my recent bunny rig.
 Still have to chase up a better torch clamp as iv lost my good one.
 Will run my lensor over tbis big clunky torch but you get the picture 
 This seems to  be an accurate and reliable 597. Shes not the proverbial jam master like some 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

the one i had was a good one as well

----------


## chrome

Happy days. So after shifting towns and not shooting a number of years I had lost my figure 8 clamp.
 Spent an hour in the shed before ordering a new one and boom.. found a small bag of various rings and mounts and found it.
 Bloody mint

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Growlybear

Marlin Model 60SS (10 shot for any STASI informants viewing this thread :Thumbsup: ) with Nikko Stirling red dot.

----------


## FatLabrador

Here's my new rig...
Attachment 126279
Anschutz 1416 D in 22lr, toped with Vortex viper hs 4-16×44.

----------


## FatLabrador

I'll try that photo again...

----------


## dannyb

> I'll try that photo again...
> Attachment 126464


What's with the tape on the fore ?

----------


## muzza

Playing with this at present - 1939 Winchester Model 63. The Rolls-Royce of US semi-autos from 1933 to 1958. This one has been a bit butchered in its life but it shoots just fine , despite the scope mount being effectively glued on to the receiver . The rabbits dont care ....

----------


## FatLabrador

> What's with the tape on the fore ?


Stops the forend getting all scratched up when i use random things as rests.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Thought I would see more semi automatic. 22 in this thread.


The main go to at present.
KH

----------


## Mr Browning

Most people have a scope attached to their rifle, not have a rifle attached to their scope. :Zomg:

----------


## Ernie

How well do you rate that PARD

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

I see Southland berg243 so pm me and come and look for yourself, it's the best bit of kit at present and also price wise.
Any digital viewing is hard on the eyes at night ! I've tapped a red Lolly rapper for now and although not the best for viewing I've shot all night on a few different occasions with no eye strain.
Have ordered a 37mm red lens that will fit into the second rubber ring on the viewer.
There to much to say about it here, I have only good things to say about it and remember it's low end with a lot of features.
UK night vision forum has a lot on it and it's fixed mate the nv008.
KH

----------


## Russian 22.

Cz 511

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Bl22

----------


## Mr Browning

> Attachment 127197
> 
> Bl22


Grade 2, very nice, is it one of the newer factory 10 shot mags or is it an older ones converted?

----------


## cameronjackwhite

> Grade 2, very nice, is it one of the newer factory 10 shot mags or is it an older ones converted?


10 shot, picked up from gun city chch new  last week.

----------


## Sailornson

Hey Team, currently using a Marlin XT-22 and a Stealth Optic Scope 4-12 x 40 with mil dot reticule (Varminting on a budget) - rig all up cost around 700 bucks. (500 or so for the rifle and 200 for the scope.) The rifle came with a suppressor and basic fixed 4 power scope with a duplex reticule. (fine for off hand and pot shots out to 50m, running CCI Subs - due to a grumpy neighbour) Talley so far is 11 bunnies on my parents lifestyle block. However, they are starting to get crafty and I need to start stretching out - hence the upgrade scope. Much ahhming and ahhing later I settled on the stealth optic. my reasoning being it was clean, had none of the gimicky bullshit that a lot of air rifle and low end rim fire scopes come with and had a simple mil dot reticule which is fine for varminting with subs, using holdover rather than trying to dial drop using turrets. Now, for love nor money -  Could i find anything useful on line about the scope? - most 2nd focal plane scopes the reticule is accurate at max power - not the stealth optic it would seem. initial testing and much head scratching later revealed the scopes mil reticule is accurate at 10 power rather than at 12 (max). handy - I know. Im only putting this up because of the lack of information about the scope that I could find. If this is something that you blokes would be interested in following let me know and I will post updates with the work I've done so far learning the scope and stretching the CCI subs. If this is the wrong thread, again let me know and I will start another. Ta, and happy new year. L

----------


## Sailornson

Right, so abit of an update. I sent the Stealth optic back and the shop swapped it for a Nikko Stirling Panamax 3-9 x 40 with adjustable Objective. Got it home, mounted it on the rifle and checked it against four vertical 2cm diameter Dots at 10cm apart on a target at 100m. The mil dot showed an error at 9x power that got gradually bigger the further out from the centre of the reticule you got. Nothing in the online instruction manual about the specs of the reticule or dimensions or at what power the graduations equalled 1 Mil. A quick email to Nikko Stirling...

Subject
Panamax 3-9 x 40 HMD Reticle
Message
Hi there, I am trying to find specific information about the HMD reticule in a Panama 3-9x40 AO. the online manuals are very generic - with no specific information covering technical details of the reticule. At what zoom is the reticule accurate at? i.e where the spacing between the MIL dots is equivalent to one MIL on the target? is it at maximum zoom? What are the dimensions of the dots, sub tensions etc.. In putting a series of 0.2Mil dots on the target vertically at 1 MIL intervals (10cm apart for range of 100m), even at max zoom, the dots on the target do not line up with the reticule dots when viewed from 100m 

The first mil dot of the scope does with the corresponding dot on the target but from the 2nd dot on - an increasing error presents itself

Distances are lased with a Nikon Monarch 3000 Laser range finder, held directly above the position of the scope.

The target was levelled with a spirit level, and the dots on the target drawn out with parallel rules and a compass. 

Any light or information you could shed on the matter would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.

*Reply back from Nikko Stirling*

I have done some asking around and can give you the attached:

Please check attached HMD reticle drawing with dimensions.

It's set at 10x, means all of the dimensions are correct at 10x, even on 3-9x40 model.

If you want to use the reticle at others magnification except 10x, this is calculation:

current dimension =  (dimension on drawing x 10) / (current magnification)

Kind Regards,


The formula had me scratching my head a little bit, not least of all from how it is worded. but I've been playing around with the ballistics app shooter and excel. I think I have figured out a conversion that works. 

working in meters

Step a)

divide range to the target by 100 - this is the distance in cm of 1 mil on the target at that range.

Multiply this by 10, then divide by the zoom power. - I'm pretty certain this is how many mil dots you have to hold over to achieve 1 Mil difference on the target for that zoom power at that range  

b)

Take the holdover required from the ballistics app of your choice for that range, and divide by the figure you got in a). 

This gives you a corrected holdover for the mil reticule, for that zoom power, at that range. 

It sounds complicated, however excel does all the hard work for you once you set it up and you can knock out a drop chart to stick to your rifle in no time, its also easy to adjust the inputs from the ballistic calculator if you need to.

I was getting consistent hits this afternoon on a 4 inch gong at 125m using subs and don't think I have found the limit of them yet.

I was shooting off a 15 dollar Ali express sandbag filled with kitty litter while using the rolled up gunbag as a rear rest.

Let me know if this helpful.

----------


## quentin

Scope got replaced with a Pard NV008 night vision scope (IR). Works well, but looks odd.



https://shooting-nz.s3.ap-southeast-...ard-rabbit.mp4

Excuse all of the faffing around on the video. Ended up with the muzzle pointing straight at the fence railing, and had to adjust bipod to shoot under the fence. Everything is different when it's completely dark.

----------


## GWH

> Scope got replaced with a Pard NV008 night vision scope (IR). Works well, but looks odd.
> 
> Attachment 128359
> 
> https://shooting-nz.s3.ap-southeast-...ard-rabbit.mp4
> 
> Excuse all of the faffing around on the video. Ended up with the muzzle pointing straight at the fence railing, and had to adjust bipod to shoot under the fence. Everything is different when it's completely dark.


Ar ha so the 007 use to fit to the rear of a scope whereas the new 008 actually replaces the scope completely eh.

Does it have adjustable magnification? What's the power range?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## quentin

6.5 x magnification, and digital zoom to 13x. i.e. only the 2 options, and nothing in between. A lower magnification option would have been nice, but I'll get used to it.
There was no reduction in image quality when using the digital zoom, as the sensor is full HD, but the screen you look through is only 800x600 pixels.
It also has a picture in picture feature whereby the magnified image of the crosshair centre is displayed at the top of the screen, so you can have both wider field of vision, and a fully magnified crosshair centre for precise shot placement. I didn't use it, as it wanted to keep it simple on the first outing.
Early days. I also still need to update the date and time as someone pointed out.

----------


## charliehorse

Looks like some fun to be had there

----------


## Joe_90

> 6.5 x magnification, and digital zoom to 13x. i.e. only the 2 options, and nothing in between. A lower magnification option would have been nice, but I'll get used to it.
> There was no reduction in image quality when using the digital zoom, as the sensor is full HD, but the screen you look through is only 800x600 pixels.
> It also has a picture in picture feature whereby the magnified image of the crosshair centre is displayed at the top of the screen, so you can have both wider field of vision, and a fully magnified crosshair centre for precise shot placement. I didn't use it, as it wanted to keep it simple on the first outing.
> Early days. I also still need to update the date and time as someone pointed out.


Where did you get the Pard from @quentin? Could be handy for central working in the vineyards.

----------


## quentin

> Where did you get the Pard from @quentin? Could be handy for central working in the vineyards.


I got it sent from Wilsons hunting in Wanganui

----------


## Dynastar27

Agreed the old stirling

----------


## Dynastar27

man @Dundee I had to give my semi auto stirling up  :Sad:

----------


## Frogfeatures

> man @Dundee I had to give my semi auto stirling up


I got the mag shortened to 9rounds

----------


## Dundee

Can't beat the 14p bolt action Stirling :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ranal

Marlin 795 brought off here years ago and a Marlin 25N (first rifle) just put the old tasco back on the 795 and its a hard trade after having a Zeiss on there. The bolt action one i wanted to learn to dial with and unfortunately haven't done much with it. The semi always ends up going for a walk as its lite and shoots amazingly well out to 100m

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Not new, ,but new to the bunny collection, This Brno 2 1957 was brought for my son, he shot it along side of his brno 2e 87 and they shot about the same and said he would stick with what he's got.
Well, no good to me in that form so chop to 14" and picked up yesterday, yet to scope it and shoot it.
KH

----------


## Marty Henry

> Right, so abit of an update. I sent the Stealth optic back and the shop swapped it for a Nikko Stirling Panamax 3-9 x 40 with adjustable Objective. Got it home, mounted it on the rifle and checked it against four vertical 2cm diameter Dots at 10cm apart on a target at 100m. The mil dot showed an error at 9x power that got gradually bigger the further out from the centre of the reticule you got. Nothing in the online instruction manual about the specs of the reticule or dimensions or at what power the graduations equalled 1 Mil. A quick email to Nikko Stirling...
> 
> Subject
> Panamax 3-9 x 40 HMD Reticle
> Message
> Hi there, I am trying to find specific information about the HMD reticule in a Panama 3-9x40 AO. the online manuals are very generic - with no specific information covering technical details of the reticule. At what zoom is the reticule accurate at? i.e where the spacing between the MIL dots is equivalent to one MIL on the target? is it at maximum zoom? What are the dimensions of the dots, sub tensions etc.. In putting a series of 0.2Mil dots on the target vertically at 1 MIL intervals (10cm apart for range of 100m), even at max zoom, the dots on the target do not line up with the reticule dots when viewed from 100m 
> 
> The first mil dot of the scope does with the corresponding dot on the target but from the 2nd dot on - an increasing error presents itself
> 
> ...


I had much the same experience with a clear Ridge max mag was 12 but the mil dots were on at 10. One good thing bout 2nd focal plane mIL dots is you can shoot to extended ranges by dialing back the magnification and still use the dots compensating for the mag change as your chart shows rather than having to dial.

----------


## Marty Henry

Sportco 63

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Sight in with tentman+ as spotter ! which wasn't off to a good start.
But with wind next to nothing and standard CCI subs ended good enough for me.
A keeper.
KH

----------


## Tentman

Nice wee rifle - trying hard to shoot despite the meanie who only feeds it CCI standards - needs to be tested properly with some "real" ammo

----------


## zimmer

Nothing wrong with CCI SVs. Some of my best sub moa groups with my Lithgow at 100yds have been shot with it. Just you get more odd flyers with it. 
Less than satisfactory 100 yd groups have been shot with RWS R50 for me at any rate. 
It's what your individual rifle likes.

----------


## RabbitStu

Enjoying latest gun Norinco EM332 on the lookout for a bit better scope if any one has anything they are getting rid of but like this rifle very much.

----------


## mudgripz

I wouldn't race to dump the Olivon. Canadian company manufacturing in China - but who isn't now. Usually quite acceptable rimfire quality. Had 2-3 and all were good on 22s.  You could spend a great deal more for little gain with 0-100m shooting. 

Always good idea to give any new scope a thorough field test. Never mind the opinions.. My first EM332 about 10 years ago was supremely accurate averaging 0.6" for four consecutive groups at 100m. It always wore its package cheapie Kilwell Huntsman 3-9x40. The scope never gave me reason to change it.

Test it well first. If you do toss the Olivon Tracker - let me know..

----------


## dannyb

> I wouldn't race to dump the Olivon. Canadian company manufacturing in China - but who isn't now. Usually quite acceptable rimfire quality. Had 2-3 and all were good on 22s.  You could spend a great deal more for little gain with 0-100m shooting. 
> 
> Always good idea to give any new scope a thorough field test. Never mind the opinions.. My first EM332 about 10 years ago was supremely accurate averaging 0.6" for four consecutive groups at 100m. It always wore its package cheapie Kilwell Huntsman 3-9x40. The scope never gave me reason to change it.
> 
> Test it well first. If you do toss the Olivon Tracker - let me know..


Yup my olivion 4-16 ×44 goes mint on my 17hmr

----------


## RabbitStu

I like your advice Mudgripz I wont rush in to changing, I have put up a wanted on site for scope but now Ive read you message I might do a bit more banging. I do love the gun for sure I have not quite managed to get enough focus but thats down to the eyes 👀 I think.
Thanks for the messageand like what you say. I Have done a fair bit of work myself in China and certainly know they can deliver some decent products.
Cheers
Stu

----------


## RabbitStu

I like your advice Mudgripz I wont rush in to changing, I have put up a wanted on site for scope but now Ive read you message I might do a bit more banging. I do love the gun for sure I have not quite managed to get enough focus but thats down to the eyes 👀 I think.
Thanks for the messageand like what you say. I Have done a fair bit of work myself in China and certainly know they can deliver some decent products. I was looking at CZ 452 but this handles very nice a well made bit of kit.
Cheers
Stu

----------


## mudgripz

Of about 100 22LRs (standard barrel sporters) of various makes and models I've bench tested, the EM332 is the champ at 100m. (Note - final test is always four consecutive groups for me - not occasional singles).  At 50m to my great surprise the champs are a pair of Marlin 60 semiautos. One averaged 0.29" (four 5 shot groups) and the other 0.39".  Stunning... 

CZ452 a fine 22.  Of the two I'd take the EM332 but you will not go wrong with either.. EM would pop 0.5" groups at 100m with several different ammos, including some high velocity rounds like that excellent Aguila around a few years back. Bloody good ammo that - some guys will remember it.  The Fiocchi blue packet HV around now (Target Products Timaru) is from the same mexican Industrios Technos factory, and apparently to same recipe. Has same rotten egg smell Eley primer and almost identical POI.  Fiocchi very good HV 22LR ammo - esp good in alot of JW15s.  0.5" and better at best in the JWs. Worth a look...

----------


## MB

- CZ452 American with barrel shortened to 15 inch and re-crowned by DPT
- Leupold VX2 3-9x33
- Hushpower Braveheart suppressor 
- LimbSaver recoil pad as quick fix on LOP

The Braveheart will be replaced by an over-barrel suppressor shortly. I've been thinking about replacing the scope for sometime, but not doing enough shooting to justify it at the moment. I'd like more magnification and a BDC reticle, but that is a discussion for another day. 

As it stands, it shoots very well. Clover leaf groups at 50 metres and minute of rabbit at 100 metres. I shoot off quad sticks as where I shoot isn't bipod friendly.

----------


## RabbitStu

Thanks for advice on Ammo Mudgripz I want to see how they all compare, just a note on focus issue it appears that I have a small cataract on my right eye but not enough to stop me rabbiting just yet. Rotten egg smell a bit of sulphur in the load, I will check out target products.
Cheers 
Stu

----------


## RabbitStu

Last bunny set up was old over/under 12g that made into combination gun Anshutz .22 match barrel and for distance work on hares with
.22 Hornet barrel nice simple single shot and now unfortunately sold, never mind eh! Using nice rear trigger. The match barrel was a bit heavy but made it nice and steady.

----------


## Jusepy

one of these setups on trade me at the moment , 22 mag with the shotty aswell for quite cheap !
I can find the auction number if you like

----------


## RabbitStu

No thanks Joseph just got one gun now thanks very much.

----------


## RabbitStu

I would like to get one of these doesnt have to be this stock in something like .243  and make up a .22 Hornet and a .22 lr Anschutz barrel to go with it even a 410
Wonder where I get the Bergara from at a good price, anyone got one? Might have to swap my latest purchase Norinco EM332 anyone want to swap. Would be good for small gun safe eh.

----------


## Dama dama

My shorty 22.  Marlin XT-22 (had QA issues now sorted), Nikon Prostaff Rimfire fixed 4 power, barrel cut to 12" (shout out to MOA Engineering on the Taieri), fancy arse cheek riser, and currently using a Husssh plastic suppressor.   Probably get a DPT for it.  Shooting CCI Suppressor 45gr nicely, ok with standard CCI subs too.

----------


## nzspearo

1951 Brno mod1. Still has all original iron sights and foresight hood. I use a slip on suppressor (no way Id cut/thread the barrel). Fitted with a minox 3-9x40. Loves CCI ammo, either the standard velocity or the segmented subs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

Nice posting @nzspearo

Love my #1. (Had a CZ455 for a while and hated it.)

Mine needed a bit of an overhaul. Was able to source reasonably cheap genuine parts from an Ebay seller in the Slovak Republic.
Got a foresight protector, new trigger guard trigger assembly, replacement screws for butt and trigger guard assembly, replacement sear, plus spare extractors half moon retaining clip and spare firing pin.

The seller was amazing, he had dozens of parts some secondhand many brand new. Where he had sourced them from??

The only thing I couldn't source was a replacement butt plate. Mine has shrunk (common) and is stretched between the 2 screws.
There was a guy in the States making replica butt plates but he didn't reply to my emails. Always keeping my eye open for one.

----------


## Joe_90

CZ in 17HRM, the thumb hole stock is great. I highly rate it away least. 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Trout

My little JW15 Iv had for about 50yrs,had a few dozen bricks thru it,with old nikko stirling 3x9 on top.Barrel chopped down to 14 inchs,barrel been cleaned once.On a good day will head shoot a mouse at 50yds.I can clip a PulsarF455 on the front of scope.Great set up for going for a night walk.

Thru the scope at about 70yds at rabbit in the centre of photo behind my house.

View of trees thru the scope at 300yds with F455  IR torch 940nm  on 3 power.

View thru the scope a lot clearer than photos,scope only on 3x.

----------


## bumblefoot

My new bunny rig. a Savage MKII .22LR, Nikko Stirling Panamax 3-9x40 ao ir scope (got it new from Wilsons in Whanganui for $179!) and a DPT suppressor. Haven't put any rounds through it yet but will try it with CCI subs over the weekend

----------


## vulcannz

Huh, I've got the same savage, and DPT, got a Nikon 2-7x32 on top though. Likes CCI Stingers.

----------

